# Post spawn bass



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

water temp 78 to 81 out today always do well with 10 inch worms after the spawn got these 2 in 11 foot of water


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Those are pretty fish, Mr Jones. Are the fish off the beds there now?


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank


NCbassattack said:


> Those are pretty fish, Mr Jones. Are the fish off the beds there now?


thanks yea there off the beds fry all over the place summer time bass is great here in central Ohio all kinds of patterns work and good shot of getting a big smallie tight lines ncbasssttack


----------

